# CDT Shot



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Well I hate this and I really would rather not but I guess I have to. My girls are about a month away from kidding and I guess they need their CDT. So I was wondering do you guys give it cold from the frig or do you let it warm up a bit then give them the shot? I know some shots can hurt more if they are warm and some more when they are cold.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

You don't have to vaccinate if you don't want to. Some breeders choose not to. 
I do vaccinate and with CDT I draw up the dose then let it warm towards room temp but not too warm then reshake (*with the needle cover on) to mix it well then administer.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I get all the syringes prepared and let them sit at room temp. before injecting. And Logan is right, everyone does things differently, you don't HAVE to give them CDT if you don't want to.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I get all the syringes prepared and let them sit at room temp. before injecting. And Logan is right, everyone does things differently, you don't HAVE to give them CDT if you don't want to.


 This is the way I do it as well....and yes... I agree...not all breeders give it ..........but for me ..I do give it to protect momma and babies..... :wink: :thumb:


----------

